# Main Fork Salmon Levels



## Vasevida (May 2, 2017)

Yes and Yes. A lot of it washes out at this level. Watch out for whiplash, its kind of a big Pistol Creek, with bigger waves and a bigger river. Chittam can be unpredictable, and if you decide to go all the way to Riggins, watch out for the holes in Ruby and Lake Creek? rapids. They can get big. It has been a while, but that's my memory. Know some guys that ran it from Marsh Creek in 1997 and it was 109,000 at Riggins at the takeout. They had a flip in ruby or lake creek can remember.


----------



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

yes


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

OCFry said:


> Has anyone rafted the Main Fork of The Salmon at current flow levels (47k+)? Is it runnable?


There is no Main Fork of the Salmon. 

There is a Middle Fork of the Salmon. 

There is also a Main Salmon River. 


What are you on about?


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

carvedog said:


> There is no Main Fork of the Salmon.
> 
> There is a Middle Fork of the Salmon.
> 
> ...


There is also a South Fork Salmon, but neither the South or Middle Fork ever get to 47k (I assume CFS)


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Rich said:


> There is also a South Fork Salmon, but neither the South or Middle Fork ever get to 47k (I assume CFS)


Don't try logic with me. 

This person needs to know this is the Mighty Main not a fork. Or Fork, or a spoon or some other shit. 

It's not a goddamed fork.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

carvedog said:


> Don't try logic with me.
> 
> This person needs to know this is the Mighty Main not a fork. Or Fork, or a spoon or some other shit.
> 
> It's not a goddamed fork.


There is no spoon!


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

We have plenty of forks and spoons for the trip on the MAIN should be down by August


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm confused. Is it the Middle spoon and the Shoup gauge spoon that make up the Main Fork?


----------



## mcguire187 (Jun 24, 2013)

Is this where someone needs to say fork you!


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Get it right peeps - it's branches not forks, spoons - and please keep the Sporks out of this one.....

North Branch
Middle Branch
South Branch
Lotsa Little Tributary Branches
Main Tree?


----------



## Wavewrangler (Jun 12, 2013)

As usual carvedog is super helpful on the question being asked. DOUCHE


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Actually not true at all. I've gotten lots of good advice from CD since I've been here. He doesn't suffer fools well but then neither do lots of us, including me.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

CD knows his shit for sure. and has probably wrangled the waves on the Main Salmon more than most commenting on this thread. His initial post on this thread was perfectly valid. The guy basically asked about muffler bearings and blinker fluid.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Wavewrangler said:


> As usual carvedog is super helpful on the question being asked. DOUCHE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Thanks for the laugh. A month since the last post and BAM, laying the Truth beatdown on the ole Dog. I seriously burst out laughing at this. 
I don't think I have been called douche since high school. 

So I do thank you sincerely for that. Still laughing. Hard to type. 

I know you are trapped in Missoula but what did I do to you? 
Piss on your poodle? 
Flip your flux capacitor?

Your internet skin needs a thickening procedure and perhaps a river trip. 

Good luck.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

And thanks for the props guys, I believe I have made many, many more friends than enemies and met some terrific peeps thru this forum.


----------



## hiloper (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for just being you, CD!

Sent from my XT1650 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## jkisraft (Jun 8, 2009)

Jerry, if the wave wrangler had skin a 1000th as thick as yours you would have never seen a reply from him. You are correct though, a month later to be called a douche. I'll get right to the point and call you out right now. P.S. SYOTR


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

jkisraft said:


> Jerry, if the wave wrangler had skin a 1000th as thick as yours you would have never seen a reply from him. You are correct though, a month later to be called a douche. I'll get right to the point and call you out right now. P.S. SYOTR


I see no insult in being called a "Flower shower". What am I missing? 😃😃😃😃

Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

